# Urgent help pls SE/London Kent



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just Found A Pij With One Eye Hanging Out And Other Totally Closed Like A Growth On It, Kill Or Cure??????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

try the cure first, but if you think it would be more humane to put him down do so at a vet's office. you are with the bird and can see the bird, so you really are the best one to decide, or you could get an opinion by the vet if you were to take him...but I can guess what his ansewr would be...


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

What is the cure? what shall I do? try?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Let me get one of our members in UK to have a look.

Please follow this link for resources (for help):

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Follow this thread for saving the birds life:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the vet can help you better, but antibiotic sound like in order, of course warmth first then, get him to eat and drink...his eye socket will need to be cleaned so the vet really is in order here.....where did you find the pidge?...we do have UK members here on PT perhapes they can guide you further...


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

No pigeon friendly vet available. 
One eye appears to be hanging on a thread, I don't know what to do about that
Second eye is closed and whole eye area is swolen to the size of 2p piece, doesn't look as if I can wash this off seems like a growth, I might be wrong?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok if you can hang on the uk members should be along to help....they can tell you what is avail there more than I could, but you are going to have to do some pretty serious nursing, and will most likly be unrelaseable so hope you want a pet...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Make sure the HEAD does not touch the source of warmth, since heat is not good for head trauma.

If you have access to colloidal silver you can put a drop or two around and in the eye, as it works extremely well for infection.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If one eye is lierally hanging out, the bird will definitely need veterinary treatment, almost certainly surgery of some kind I would have thought.

With the other eye it depends on what the growth is. If it pigeon pox, it is possible the bird has a chance (ie, if the growth is just covering the eye but the eye would be functional).

There is a pigeon-friendly vet name of Retief Ellers, who works out of Companion Care in one of the Pets at Home stores, but would need to find which one (not on their list yet).

Meanwhile, this is a link to these vet practises

http://www.companioncare.co.uk/surgeries/find?atoz=alpha#searchResults

At least some of them have a 'bird vet', and there should be 2 or 3 in reach of you

John


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

John D please could you call me? See PM, I will call you back. There is a further development.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

OK, just to keep you all in the loop, Barbara phoned me and it appears that one eye is not hanging out, it is a tick attached just above the eye. I am not certain what is affecting the other eye. Barbara is busy phoning the Hallswood sanctuary for advice.

This is a young woodie.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for all your help, John and Cynthia.


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok taken a little water, eaten a few corn bits of corn on the cob, and a few seeds. Cynthia is kindly going to post a picture for me in a mom


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It appears to be pox as well as a tick.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cyro51 said:


> It appears to be pox as well as a tick.


It sure does look exactly like that. Poor bird, but very glad it is getting the help needed now!

Terry


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Gosh , I've never seen anything that nasty. I hope poor piggie pulls through.

There is a place in Swanley in Kent, UK ,which takes piggies. It is called 'The Retreat' but it is not a Wildlife Hospital, more of a refuge I believe.If the piggie survives maybe you could phone them?

It would be worthwhile just to find out more information and if they could help?

Mobile 07720 495238
landline office hours 01322 614247
also 0208 859 5832

Thanks for helping this desperate piggie.
Jayne


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Cynthia!
The bird still has one tick attatched, but i think what i thought was its eye was possibly a second tick it had tried to remove. There was this bloody lump hanging by a thread when i picked it up. A litle while later the bloody lump was on the floor of the cage.
My husband picked it up with tweezers, but we couldnt make out what it was. Sure didnt look like a tick unless some how the brid had squashed it off.
There is a weepy patch around the eye. and the other tick. I am frightened to remove the tick, some people say it will fall off after its finished feeding, shal i just wait. It is tooo close to the eye to put anything on it. I have frontline spray, i wondered if i could put a bit on the tick via a cotton bud, how will i know if its dead and i can pull it out???? Same with oil or Vaseline???


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh Barbara, I couldn't have imagined when you phoned how bad this little one was. Thank goodness you have it.
That is one poorly bird, you do find them!!

I don't know with ticks by the eyes, but ticks in general fall off if they are smothered in butter or vaseline as they loose their grip. Vaseline is a bit too greasy I would have thought for eyes as you daren't wash the eye after with soapy water to get it off again, but butter would be easier to bathe off with some warm water after.
I don't know if they fall off when they're full as on dogs they just keep getting bigger and bigger. I'd try and get it off. The danger with ticks is if the bird scratches it off it might leave it's claws in the skin and they can go nasty.
Glad you managed to get it some food.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

Thanks for the additional information on ticks, it isn't a subject I know anything about. I checked the Les Stocker book and he says olive oil also works...an internet website added that the olive oil should go on the head, not the body.

Just had an update from Barbara, the second tick has fallen off now, but there is a slight swelling.

Cynthia

PS This is the regime that Charlotte WildLifeVetToBe) s woodie Roger was on, she did a lot of researxh and also consulted Retief Ehlers and a zoo:



> Hes on 1/2 synulox twice a day, one drop of metacam, one drop of colloidal silver and some brushed onto his beak lesion and is having echinacea and a pinch of sugar in his water and tea tree oil on his lesions in the morning, and thuja ointment in the morning. I will start applying the manuka honey tonight aswell. Finally, hes having 1 num vox every evening.


I think Charlotte would be pleased if this can help another woodie with pox.


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Right...got the silver stuff and the enchinea, got metacam, got 1 only synulox as stinky had the rest. Got baytril yes/no???
Am about to start doctoring for the second time today. Will update soon
Regards everyone
Barbara


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sure hope they have pulled that tick off.....did'nt know they had ticks in the UK....hope he gets over the pox soon....


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Tick fell off during the night, but eye that side is bleeding, and has closed up. Seems to have some sort of stuff in the actual eye, but when i try to bathe it the eye just bleeds more. He has some vision that side if i can bathe it enough to open the eye.
He has eaten reasonably tonight, gave siler, enchinea, ab, food water.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Barbara,

I found the e-mail that Retief had sent with advice re treating pigeon pox:

_here is no effective treatment available for the disease, but sometimes with supportive care a lot of birds survive. Just isolate the bird from others.

Continue to use antibiotics, either Synulox, or Baytril.

You can use a painkiller – Metacam oral solution, 0.05ml once per day (1 small drop)

Anti-viral medication may help, eg Acyclovir (Zovirax) at 29mg per bird per os 3 x per day for 7 days.

Echinacea may be useful as well to stimulate the immune system (1ml / L drinking water, Use alcohol-free formulation)

Some bird may require supplement feeding if lots of lesions around beak – Can tube feed hand rearing formulation.

The lesions can be cleaned using a diluted Hibiscrub solution._

Any chance of persuading your vet to prescribe Zovirax in tablet form?

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Tick fell off during the night, but *eye that side is blee*ding, and has closed up



John wondered whether the tick's saliva had some anti-coagulant in it...I checked on line and it seems that is right. That would account for the continued bleeding. I hope it has stopped now.

Barbara, you suspected that the tick could be a vector for the pox virus. I think you are right. The usual vector is the mosquito, but we get few of them here and the weather hasn't been encouraging to them.

Cynthia


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Woodward is still with us. Been using the c.silver, internally and externally. (Can someone please clarify exactly what this does/is)
A large scab fell off the bottom of his beak, nothing changing round the scabbed up eye.
The other eye is still gunked up and bleeds when i bathe it. Think sight is now limited. Put C,Silver in the eye today after bathing will this help more. I cant really see why the eye is bleeding and where from, but the eye itself seems coverd in goo , maybe dried blood??? He really doesnt like me washing his eye (plain water)
He readily eats peas nad sweetcorn, doesnt eat or drink by himself. Poos very runny, Some solid in middle of green and white gooo...loverley!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Barbara,

Trees Grey is our colloidal silver expert.

Woodward, huh? My first rescue woodie was called Edward Woodward. 

I hope the bleeding stops soon! 

Cynthia


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

What a coincidence, name i mean. Saw a post earlier about another Stinky as well, we arre so predictable!!!!!
Hope Trees Gray sees this and tells me more.
I put it in his eye earlier, dont know how long it would take to helpor even if its going to.
Cynthia PM me your address please.


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Despite our best efforts Woodward died this morning. Thanks for your help
Barbara


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Awh thats so sad


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry that Woodward has passed on. Thank you for everything you did to help him.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sadly this has been the outcome for all three woodies with pigeon pox that have been rescued by members of this forum (that includes me and John). Wildcare have found that the disease that is self limiting in feral pigeons is devastating to woodies. It only seems to affect juveniles - at least his badly -in autumn. perhaps the older woodies have a stronger immune system.

Thank you for all the gentle care that you gave Woodward, Barbara. 

Cynthia


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Barbara,

Sorry to read of *Woodward*'s passing this morning.

We had a female squeaker, *Minnie-Coo*, pass away this morning at 3:30. She had been with us less than two weeks, and seemed to be doing quite well; feathers growing, putting on weight from 139 grams to 240 grams in one week, then hovering around 200 grams the past couple of days. 

She regurgitated seeds late Tuesday evening. I think she aspirated some intubated liquid baby food and choked. She has been the only rescue I have handled for quite a while. 

She was a real sweetie, beautiful, quite strong, and flying a few meters, and from the floor to the table-top. Last night she wanted to stay near me, even went to my pillow before I went to bed. She slept nearby the past two nights, on a heating pad. I had given her several types of meds, but not the right one.

Larry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Larry. It never gets any easier, does it. 

It has been a very sad 24 hours. Canaryjayne's canker pigeon also died in the early hours - she is heartbroken. And solly's PMV pigeon was having constant fits and had to be PTS....

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

This is such a sad day.

I'm so sorry Barbara to hear about Woodward.

Larry too, so sad to lose a sweet soul.

Jayne, I know you take each loss so badly, I really feel for you as you do so much for them.

Solly, sorry too for your loss.

I also had a traumatic day and I thought I was losing my little Tweet but bless her she is still with me tonight.

Thinking of you all tonight.

Janet


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Such a sad day, indeed. I'm am very sorry for the loss of all these birds and for the heartache their passing has given to their caretakers. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about all your birds passing..... Larry, Barbara and Jayne. It is always such a heartache, and nEVER gets easier, especially when its unexpected.

Rest in peace, little ones.....


----------

